# Men's Watches on Women



## LadyX

Hello everyone. New member here. I'm a 21 year old female and I'm in the market for a new watch. I've been thinking of getting a Rolex but the watches for women aren't nice at all. I don't like those diamonds and stuff, I much prefer these big men's watches more, like the Daytona. Do you think it's weird for women to wear men's watches? 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Depends.
Saw a lot ladies wearing a Daytona in Italy, even in the arabic world.


----------



## LadyX

stuffler said:


> Depends.
> Saw a lot ladies wearing a Daytona in Italy, even in the arabic world.


Depends on what? Could you please be more detailed. I don't know about the ladies in Italy but you're right about girls in the Arab world. I am from Dubai and I've seen a lot of ladies here wearing men's watches; Rolex and other brands. A couple of my friends including.

Anyway, I'm also looking for other luxury brand watches. What would you recommend?

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Popoki Nui

I've been wearing men's watches (mostly) for 40 years, so no....I don't think it's weird. Wear what you like. 


~Sherry.


----------



## rappasol

LadyX said:


> Do you think it's weird for women to wear men's watches?


One word: *SEXY*!


----------



## Cobia

I think its very attractive women who wear a nice mans watch, remember its not the watch thats making a statement about the woman wearing it, its the woman that defines the watch she is wearing, and these days there are many women thinking along the lines that you are, women are wearing bigger watches and wearing mens watches, i think its cool, much cooler than a little dainty womens watch imho.

Most watches can actually be unisex watches anyway, in some regards i see some womens watches as being stuck in a bit of a time warp regarding acceptable size, i see womens watches moving out of this in the future, get the watch you like and set the trends yourself, its the people that set their own trends and wear something because they like it that are the cool ones imo.

Cheers and welcome to the forum, and youve got great taste for a 21 year old if i may say


----------



## LadyX

Thank you for the great replies everyone! And thank you *Cobia* for the welcome!

Rolex watches are always a good investment and I'm currently debating which model to go for. Should I get a Submariner or a Daytona? The Submariner is minimal and elegant and has a plain dial. The Daytona on the other hand is more detailed, has subdials which I like, plus I like that it comes in a variety of styles though this model has a chronograph feature which would be futile however this is not really a big deal. The Daytona doesn't feature a date, correct?

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## rationaltime

LadyX said:


> Hello everyone. New member here. I'm a 21 year old female and I'm in the market for a new watch. I've been thinking of getting a Rolex but the watches for women aren't nice at all. I don't like those diamonds and stuff, I much prefer these big men's watches more, like the Daytona. Do you think it's weird for women to wear men's watches?


In my opinion the Daytona seems out of place on young lady.

Apparently Damasko is the watch of choice by women liberating watches 
from men. Here are some photos posted by forum members.
























Damasko is high quality, but it is not a luxury brand. 
For fine watches closer to the Daytona price range I suggest looking
at Hentschel watches and D.Dornblüth & Sohn especially the Q-2010.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## LadyX

I appreciate your opinion rationaltime. To be honest, doesn't appeal to me. But thank you! 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaurchin

Not at all, todays women's watches are very much what men use to wear few years ago. The whole Michael Kors lineup of big watches is basically men's watches.


----------



## mpalmer

I think it makes a woman appear as if she is making a statement that she can be just as bold or assertive as a man. This may or may not be true, but it is how I perceive it. It also fits with the personality of some of the women I have seen wearing a man's watch.

If this is how you want to be perceived, go for it. If you don't care what anyone thinks, go for it. However, if this is not how you want to be perceived, I might reconsider wearing a men's sports watch.


----------



## Watchbreath

No, sold quite a few Panerai to women.


----------



## ed21x

i've seen two types of women that wear men's watches. the first type goes with the trend of women wearing men's clothing. a 'boyfriend' watch, if you will. it's fashionable, and makes it look like you are playfully wearing your boyfriend's shirt/watch. it's trendy and hollywood 3 years ago.

the other group is the type of women who want to make the statement that they can take over men's roles. 

in my opinion, i think anything will look good if its fitted to your wrist. whether it be a man or a woman's watch, as long as there is no lug overhang, it'll look nice.


----------



## Mediocre

My wife prefers slightly larger watches. The most recent watch that I gave her was a men's watch, and she loves it. I see nothing wrong with it, especially if she likes it.


----------



## LadyX

Thank you everyone. In regards to clothes, I don't wear mens clothing. It's not my style. I like those long/regular vintage/classic button up blouses and such. Anyway, the big Michael Kors watches look nice. What do you think of this brand? Of course I'm pretty sure the Rolex watches are more popular here but I'd also like to know your opinion on MK watches. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Popoki Nui

Nothing wrong with Michael Kors, as long as you understand their place in the watch marketplace. They're fashion watches; decent quality using inexpensive Asian (probably Citizen/Miyota) quartz movements, or Chinese-made mechanical movements. There are better watches out there for the same -or less- money, but for what they are, MK watches are fine.

~Sherry.


----------



## blackdot

You tell me.










I wear mid-size divers and would love to own a vintage Rolex sub. The "boyfriend" trend baffles me, and I am not particularly assertive or a militant feminist. I find that a watch with masculine cues throws feminity (of which I have plenty) into sharp relief.


----------



## rappasol

LadyX said:


> I'd also like to know your opinion on MK watches.


They are manufactured by Fossil but priced higher than their equivalent Fossil watches. Basically, you pay a little extra for the MK name on the watch.


----------



## LadyX

Not worth paying extra for the MK name on the watch. If it were any other fashion brand like Chanel I might've not mind it. 

Anyone own a skeleton watch or knows a luxury brand that makes nice skeleton watches? I like the industrial appeal of them and I really appreciate the craftsmanship of these watches. Very fascinating timepieces, in my opinion. I know of a luxury Swiss manufacturer that starts with a 'V' but I forgot the name. It's V-----&(a second name, starts with an S, I think). They make very fine skeleton watches. Anyone know them?


----------



## LadyX

blackdot said:


> You tell me.


Sweet. Love it! Thanks for the photo!


----------



## GinGinD

LadyX said:


> Not worth paying extra for the MK name on the watch. If it were any other fashion brand like Chanel I might've not mind it.
> 
> Anyone own a skeleton watch or knows a luxury brand that makes nice skeleton watches? I like the industrial appeal of them and I really appreciate the craftsmanship of these watches. Very fascinating timepieces, in my opinion. I know of a luxury Swiss manufacturer that starts with a 'V' but I forgot the name. It's V-----&(a second name, starts with an S, I think). They make very fine skeleton watches. Anyone know them?


Vacheron Constantin? They make skeletons but they are seriously pricey. You could probably get more info on them in our High End Watches subforum.

Jeannie


----------



## LadyX

GinGinD said:


> Vacheron Constantin? They make skeletons but they are seriously pricey. You could probably get more info on them in our High End Watches subforum.
> 
> Jeannie


Yes. That's it. Thank you! If you know of any other brands that make skeleton watches or you have a skeleton watch you recommend, please let me know.


----------



## LadyX

Simply stunning. Look at these calibers. Wow.

http://www.vacheron-constantin.com/en/calibers

I forgot that almost all V-C watches have leather straps. I much prefer a metal/steel bracelet.


----------



## scottjc

My wife wears one of my full size Diastars regularly:









She also wears this smaller ladies model:









I think it can be very attractive for a woman to wear a mans watch.

Sent from my Nokia Lumia 920 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackdot

LadyX said:


> Sweet. Love it! Thanks for the photo!


Most welcome. I figure, since men's divers have moved into the 42-7mm range (e.g. Oris and Helson below), I can claim the 36-9mm bit. My only rule: No overhang.


----------



## liwang22

Everything is about scale and proportion. I'm buying my wife a 34mm Air King for her birthday, but we went to try on a few models at the store to make sure we got the right one for her. I think it looks great if the woman looks happy wearing it. Good style has an injection of the person's personality.


----------



## LadyX

Okay so thank you everyone for your opinions. They've been really helpful. I have narrowed my choices to the following three. What do you all think?


----------



## blackdot

My vote goes to the Subs, if they aren't too large for your wrist. The Subs will retain more value than the DJ, and to me, they're a lot more fun to wear. The DJ is not at all sporty, but at 36mm is not dressy enough for my purposes. For a watch that perfectly straddles dress and casual, my pick would be the 34mm Omega AT.


----------



## MissSummerStorm

My daily wearer is a 42 mm seiko diver's watch. While I would never buy another 42mm, 38mm and 40mm so be just fine. I'm speaking from a boney arm's standpoint. I'd pick the green sub, by the way.


----------



## liwang22

Love the Hulk sub. It's bold and just beautiful. That's my vote.


----------



## Roberto Jaksic

I can just say that I think Daytona would look freaking awesome on you. 
I met a gal few months ago wearing vintage gold Rolex GMT Master. 
It looked awesome on her. 
She was your age. 
I took a picture since I'm keeping a thread :
Watches in wild, My daily experiences 
I see more and more women with men's watches and it looks cool, modern and classy, IMO. 
Daytona is mire detailed so it would fit even better 
Here's picture 














Second picture is of both of our watches together. 
How with your gut and with what you think is good looking.

In the end, it's you who's wearing it. 
Plus, you can't go wrong with Rolex how ever you look at it. 
I wish I can get one myself. 
Good luck

Tx

Roberto


----------



## opticalserenity

If you're looking at Rolex Subs, also take a look at Omega Seamasters. I've seen several women wearing the full size Seamasters and they look great. 

Personally, I think the Jaeger-LeCoultre Reverso is fantastic on women...but then, as my signature makes obvious, I'm biased.


----------



## Popoki Nui

Of those choices, I'd go for the blue Sub. Or one of these....I love mine!


;-)

~Sherry.


----------



## MicheleB

Welcome! Have you looked over on the women's watch forum? Many of us there wear ladies and men's watches. I agree with the others and I think the key is the watch needs to fit you and not have the lugs hang over - I think this is true for men or women so no secret there. It also needs to feel comfortable. Other than that try the different models on and I will guess that one will speak to you more than the other and that's the one. Good luck!


----------



## blackdot

Today's WRUW shot. 6" wrist. 38.5mm diameter excl. crown. 44mm lug tip to lug tip. Plenty of wiggle room as you can see.












Popoki Nui said:


> Of those choices, I'd go for the blue Sub. Or one of these....I love mine!
> 
> ;-)
> 
> ~Sherry.


Superlative. The Heritage Chrono has been on my mind since I came across the photoshoot below, but at 42mm, it would most likely overhang. :-( She appears a lot taller too.


----------



## Debut

Welcome to the forums, LadyX! I wear both men's and women's watches, just depends on my mood and the social or professional situation. Having very slender wrists/arms, I feel that anything over 34mm looks out of proportion on me. I also find that watches with shorter lugs tend to be a better fit than those with longer lugs -- in that the shorter lugs allow the watchband to more closely conform to the wrist.

Of the three Rolex watches you posted earlier, I vote for the Submariner in green. Have you considered any of these Rolex models: 31mm Oyster Perpetual, 34mm Air-King or the 40mm Milgauss? All three lack the date function and Cyclops lens crystal, which my personal taste has moved away from. If Rolex offered the Milgauss in 34mm with the black dial and emerald sapphire crystal, it would be my dream watch!

Another watch you might like: Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra.

Enjoy the shopping experience and let us know what you ultimately choose.


----------



## Popoki Nui

Oh to be that slim again! o| But at least I'm tall. ;-) The TCHB measures 49mm lug-tip-to-tip, so 5mm longer than your Seiko. It might still work.

~Sherry.



blackdot said:


> Superlative. The Heritage Chrono has been on my mind since I came across the photoshoot below, but at 42mm, it would most likely overhang. :-( She appears a lot taller too.
> 
> View attachment 1508061
> 
> View attachment 1508062
> 
> View attachment 1508063
> 
> View attachment 1508066
> 
> View attachment 1508065


----------



## WatchLou

blackdot said:


> Today's WRUW shot. 6" wrist. 38.5mm diameter excl. crown. 44mm lug tip to lug tip. Plenty of wiggle room as you can see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superlative. The Heritage Chrono has been on my mind since I came across the photoshoot below, but at 42mm, it would most likely overhang. :-( She appears a lot taller too.


For what it is worth IMO that Seiko looks amazing!

I have always been a big fan of the men's watches on women. My wife went from one watch to 6 in our 1st year lol. Since I just really introduced her to watches she is getting more into them, but midsizes are much more her thing. The largest I have gotten her is a 38mm and oddly enough it is her fav. I wouldnt mind her wearing a 42mm but it is not what she likes. I am just happy she wore her 38mm now and then to clinic/classes .


----------



## LadyX

I appreciate all of your opinions and suggestions!

So since some of you asked me to post what I chose, I decided to get the Oyster Perpetual Datejust (first photo posted a week ago). I loved it a bit more than my other choices. Anyway, I was at my local Rolex retail store this morning and I tried on the watch. I asked them to resize it for me. I paid half of the amount because the one they have has a diamond dial and I wanted the silver dial with no diamonds. So they said they'll change the dial and will give me a call when it's ready for pickup which I just received a few minutes ago. I'll be going back tomorrow morning and pay the rest of the amount and collect the watch. Can't wait to wear it! 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackdot

Congratulations! You knew which one you wanted. Please post wristshots.

I too just put down money for another "man's" watch, the Heuer Carerra CS3111, a faithful reproduction of the first Carrera (2447N, made in 1963) and very close cousin to the Omega Speedy Pro in movement and dial design. Bit nervous. The lug to lug is 44mm, and the lugs curve downwards. But, the lug tips seem to extend a good few kilometres past the springbars. A few photos of the watch - not mine, but the same model.


















The original would cost well over double the price, but it is even more beautiful.


----------



## LadyX

Thank you! I will post some pics tomorrow when I get it. 

Oh and BTW, this watch looks stylish. You said you're nervous. Have you not seen it in person? And is this your biggest watch as of yet? 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LadyX

Here it is. Took a couple of quick photos. I don't know if it's visible but the plastic covering/sticker was on the dial and other parts of the watch when I took these. I know some of you are interested to see some wristshots. But like I stated, I took these in a hurry and uploaded them because I have to be at university since my class starts in half an hour. I'm currently wearing it and it feels very good and comfortable. I'll make sure to upload wristshots when I come back. But for the meantime, enjoy these photos! Oh and I don't know why they gift-wrapped it for me, nice gesture nevertheless!


----------



## Roberto Jaksic

Sweet 

Tx


Roberto


----------



## blackdot

LadyX said:


> Thank you! I will post some pics tomorrow when I get it.
> 
> Oh and BTW, this watch looks stylish. You said you're nervous. Have you not seen it in person? And is this your biggest watch as of yet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


No, I have not. It is long discontinued and now quite the cult classic. The Seiko is a little larger in diameter and has a comparable lug-to-lug. But, its case shape seems more accommodating.

Congratulations on your new watch. Well done for balancing work with your studies and saving up enough for a Rol! No mean feat!


----------



## Loomis7

A few weeks ago I saw a very young lady in the grocery store with a BIG Chrono watch on. I was too far back in the checkout and didn't want to yell out what kind of watch is that. I was thinking whatever it was she had good taste in watches.


----------



## Graham3

Ladies wearing men's watches? Totally Hot. Ladies wearing men's shoes? not so much. Wear what makes you feel good. (Unless you are a guy wearing a chick watch)


----------



## hantms

Given the current fashion of larger watches, including women wearing full sized G-Shocks, I think it also makes a woman look younger/more dynamic to be wearing a larger watch. (Call it 'men's size' or not). And also the other way around: nothing like giving away a more advanced age by wearing a tiny little old style grandmother watch. 

Secondly, as a man who's into vintage mechanical watches, this is nothing short of a blessing: wives & girlfriends may frown on getting 'yet another watch?!' however you can now legitimately pretend to be buying it as much for her as you are buying it for yourself.. 

(Little tongue in cheek here; I do actually enjoy seeing my wife appreciate and make good use of watches I bought.)

Looking at vintage men's watches, those are even on the small size for women by today's standards. Over the last months my wife gradually went from wearing a still smallish 1950's wind up watch to now a pretty sizeable Russian made Amphibia dive watch. And it looks absolutely great, even on a rugged leather NATO strap!

Speaking of NATOs, those work really well for women I think, as you can get them in a variety of colors and patterns to very easily match almost any watch to whatever colors you're wearing.

























Most of this applies to casual scenarios of course; for a true dress occasion she might fall back to a more traditional ladies watch. But she's wearing the Amphibia to the office today so it's all good.


----------



## Diego161080

We sell around 75% men's watches and 25% ladies watches, so there are no question about that many other women are in the same situation like you. I only think you should look for watches with a dial of 40mm or less. Perhaps 41mm can do as well, but absolutely no bigger than that if you ask me.


----------



## jcoffin1981

I like the way a Rolex looks on a woman's wrist (less than 40mm). It's really a matter of preference. Just wear the watch because you like it, as long as it's not "too big" in proportion to the wrist. 

Just please don't get one of the gold Michael Kors chronographs. You are just copying a trend rather than making a statement about yourself.


----------



## GUTuna

hantms said:


> Given the current fashion of larger watches, including women wearing full sized G-Shocks, I think it also makes a woman look younger/more dynamic to be wearing a larger watch


My wife has both a love for the truly petite 40s and 50s delicate bracelet watches as well as repurposing men's watches for her use. I love vintage watches, and so many men's pieces from the 60s and early 70s come in at 32-36mm, a ladies size for many watches today. This is her latest pull, a Rado Diastar in rose gold.


----------



## obomomomo

Graham3 said:


> Ladies wearing men's watches? Totally Hot. Ladies wearing men's shoes? not so much. Wear what makes you feel good. (Unless you are a guy wearing a chick watch)


Absolutely! My girlfriend liked my Seiko SARG011 so much that she 'claimed' it as her own, and I don't mind a bit. That's a 40mm 'WIS watch' on her tiny wrist, cool and sexy. I had to look for a nice rubber strap with extra holes to fit. The 'no overhang' rule doesn't apply for women. Don't have any wrist shots right now but will make sure to get some and post.


----------



## arogle1stus

LadyX
My daughter who is in a high paying position wears 2 Tag Heuer watches Both Womens Formula ones.
Given to her by her company in recognition of her services.
Not a Tag fan by any means, but admit the Formula Ones are great.
I think the price point was $1,800 00 apiece.

X traindriver Art


----------



## nami13

I love sporty watches. I am looking for a watch myself and I have discovered I am not drawn to small (28-30) mm dials. I like the mid-size 35-39 mm much more. I wear suits or blouses with trousers to work and I like the contrast a larger watch provides to the suit and heels and long hair and wedding rings. But that's who I am. 

Discover what appeals to you. I fell in love with an Omega Planet Ocean and like their Speedmaster too.


----------



## getawatch.net

Rolex have too many watches for lady I Belive you can find one Bigger


----------



## The_watches_fan

Seaurchin said:


> Not at all, todays women's watches are very much what men use to wear few years ago. The whole Michael Kors lineup of big watches is basically men's watches.


I just wanted to mention same designer!


----------



## orangeface

Quick snap of my wife's wrist (and her Rolex) as she was leaving this morning:









When we first started dating years ago, she loved wearing my Rolex Submariner s/s. She also wore my Doxas, my Tag - just depended on what she was wearing that day - but mostly the Rolly. She enjoyed all my watches, and I love when she wears them. She's had/has many very nice "woman's" sized watches (including Rolex), but prefers the larger sizes. (She's a petite woman, too.)

This summer she fell in love with this Rolex at a store in Maui. Certified pre-owned. Wears it constantly now.

So yesterday she tells me this story (I swear, it's the truth - it's why I thought of this post and took the photo this morning). She's in a company meeting with other employees and a big important muckety-muck from LA, and the guy stops mid-sentence and exclaims to her, "We have the exact same watch!!", then comes over to compare them side by side.

I don't think he was flattered.


----------



## Crate410

LadyX said:


> Depends on what? Could you please be more detailed. I don't know about the ladies in Italy but you're right about girls in the Arab world. I am from Dubai and I've seen a lot of ladies here wearing men's watches; Rolex and other brands. A couple of my friends including.
> 
> Anyway, I'm also looking for other luxury brand watches. What would you recommend?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


I made a whole post of recommendations and then once posted saw that the purchase had already been made! So congrats and wear it in good health.


----------



## mr_mrs_wu

I just posted a similar question sort of - I found that the Rolex 115234 Oyster Perpetual Datejust is a little large for me at 34mm but it's elegant but classic enough that both men and women can wear it.


----------



## missy_g

I'm on my second men's watch. My first gold Seiko watch with a brown band, and now I'm onto a men's mickey mouse watch with the same brown band  

I do have dainty watches for special occasions, but I like my big watches.


----------



## josephine lace

As long as the watch looks good on you it is worth wearing, no one really cares if it is for men or not


----------



## arogle1stus

LadyX:
Like the poster said "Depends"
My daughter is an exec for a M D placement firm.
Has been awarded 2 Tag Heurers for efficiency in her category,
Has chosen Tag's men's Formula One once and Ladies Formula 
one once. 
Not my choices necessarily. But she's over the top and assertive.
Wondwer who she gets that from. No brainer my over tha top
assertive wife.

X traindriver Art


----------



## O2AFAC67

My Lady is 5' 11" and wears this 44mm Chronomat Evolution with ancillary UTC module quite well IMO...



She is a two fisted gal of course...



Winds it manualy without the use of her Chiyoda winder every now and then...





I believe she has the personality to carry it off...





I won't mention her age but she is eight months younger than I am and I was born in June '47. Acadia National Park Oct 24th this year...


----------



## KCZ

Love that watch (and the bracelet). Wish I could pull that off.


----------



## O2AFAC67

From the archives (2012), this young lady is the sales manager for a major Authorized Dealer in the Houston area...





And back in 2009 at another Breitling sponsored event (apologies for the quick and dirty "wristies")...


----------



## plaidington

By all means - spend your money the way you want and wear what you want. Men wear oversized watches all the time so why can't a woman do the same?


----------

